# Garnet Session MASTER



## Gord E. (Nov 25, 2017)

*I bought a mint Garnet Session Master combo amplifier (2 X 12") in Winnipeg in about 2003 then had Gar Gilles service it and autograph it before he passed away. I under stand this is one of Garnet's last models fashioned after the Session Man but with several improvements. An expert told me this model is very rare. Can anyone tell me more about this particular model. The first owner thought he bought it new around 1980- '82.*


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pictures would help...

Does it have 4 power tubes in it ?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have one also. One of my first posts here. Search in "Vintage Traynor and Garnet" thread.


----------



## Gord E. (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, same amp as KapnKrunch has with the 4 power tubes (75 watts RMS). The Session Master model also has different speakers and channel switching, which were upgrades to the earlier Session Man combo. I was able to find the original Garnet spec sheets including signal path and operating instructions. The Red Rock Amp expert from Winnipeg told me a few years ago that he was only aware of one other Session Master located in the USA; and also mentioned that he has never actually seen a Session Master, only photos. Does anyone know how many were actually produced- someone suggested that Garnet only made about a dozen Session Masters just before they went out of business?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

All of this just makes me want one...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Two 6L6 power tubes. Mark Stephenson re-built mine, and it will accept two EL34 instead if preferred. I have not tried that, and have no intentions at this time. Still, a nice option. 

Gar told me less than two dozen built when I dropped it off, and just over a dozen when I picked it up. Lets call it a dozen and a half. 

My speakers were not "upgrades", but in fact are Jensen square magnet full-range vocal speakers for PA. They sound good, but I prefer a couple of Vintage 30's that I have. 

The 70W power rating is an overstatement I think, although I did donate to Gar's friend a theatre amp that was rated 150w with two HUGE 6L6, so you techies can argue about that if you like. The amp is too loud to use on the Overdrive circuit, but sounds glorious if you were thinking of giving up on hearing anyway. I set it at less than one for a crunchie alternative to the amps beautiful cleans. Also adds some real meat to a pedal distortion, which I have done in the past, but not at this time. I would like to try Gar's Guillotine with this amp. 

Again, all this and much, much more can be found in the Traynor Garnet thread.


----------

